# Very low iron count and c section



## Gucci1owner

Hi All
I was wondering if anyone has had this experience and what happened to them?

Today I went to see my consultant. I have very low iron and b12 levels in my blood. She is giving me two infusions (one tomorrow and one next week.) Apparently, as I had a hemorrhage during my last labour and also one at 25 weeks this time around, they want to make sure I can cope with labour and birth. 

I had a very traumatic labour and delivery last time. I also have severe pelvic girdle pain and palpitations, strep b positive plus I had a miscarriage last August to think about. 

I have requested a c section as my last labour was also induced and I had a bad reaction to all of the medication and hormone drip. 

I am now worried about the c section. The consultant has agreed that I can have a c section as it is within my rights to request one, but from what she said, I have a much higher risk of a hemorrhage and complications. 

Has anyone had a c section with severe anemia? 
What happened? 

So worried and wondering if I should change my mind, now.

Many thanks everyone.


----------



## midwife1992

Do you know what your iron level was? It's common to lose around 500mls of blood at a c section so it's great if you can boost your iron levels.


----------



## Gucci1owner

Hi, 
As far as I know, 93. Also another figure of 3 which I was told should be 15-20 ideally.


----------



## midwife1992

That's not too bad then if it doesn't lower more as anything 10.5 or above is considered normal.


----------



## Loulabear22

Its the 3 you need to worry about.....that numbers your iron store count, so the guys in the background, mines a 3 too however my normal iron count is good only my iron store is low! Transfusion should help :) xxx


----------



## Caelli86

I'm also worried about this, I'm severely anaemic with low b12 and might need a section for breech twins. 
My doctor was unming and aring about seeing a haemologist but decided not too in the end so I'm a bit confused. but seeing my consultant next week so will speak with him about my concerns x


----------



## Gucci1owner

Hi
I've been given an iron infusion (I have had two, now.) I must say that I feel better for them. It is given through IV (drip) and takes 30 minutes. It's just pure iron that they put into you.
My c-section is planned for next friday at just over 39 weeks. If I go into labour naturally then they will still do the section, according to my consultant.

The iron infusion does not show up on blood test for up to 10 days afterwards so that should bring me up to the pre-op assessment day. 

I'm still tired but not as tired as I was, plus I have what I consider to be more colour (I am naturally VERY pale: red head!) 

I can't recommend the iron infusions enough as they haven't made me feel ill unlike iron tablets. I do know that they are expensive as I had to phone the maternity unit to confirm I was attending my session so that the pharmacy could prepare the treatment and I was told this was due to how much more expensive it was compared to say a blood transfusion. 

Maybe talk to your GP about an iron infusion or see a consultant at the hospital?


----------



## Gucci1owner

Caelli86 said:


> I'm also worried about this, I'm severely anaemic with low b12 and might need a section for breech twins.
> My doctor was unming and aring about seeing a haemologist but decided not too in the end so I'm a bit confused. but seeing my consultant next week so will speak with him about my concerns x

For my low b12 (which I also have) I have been given a b12 injection at my surgery and I am due to have another injection in September. Apparently once you start the injections it is a course over a few months. I had to contact the surgery before my infusion to get the injection so that it has time to work with the infusions. 
When I read up about b12 it made me realise that a lot of my symptoms (which I was putting down to hormones) was actually not being helped by the b12 issues. I'm also borderline folic deficient, which is odd considering my last pregnancy went smoothly and I didn't have a thing.... I've done the same this time round. Shows each pregnancy is different!


----------

